# FiiO E17K Review



## bowei006

FiiO E17K Review 
  
*Introduction:*
The release of the new E17K Alpen 2 sparks the continuation of a legacy starting back in 2011 with the Alpen 1. It was a great time for headphone audio fans everywhere when FiiO announced a swiss army knife unit to the masses. It could pretty much do everything and anthing at a great price point. In 2015, I’m happy to announce that its back. The Alpen 2 has landed.
  
Price MSRP: $140-$160
  
(all pictures and graphs were taken from FiiO.net and belong to FiiO)
  
  
  
*Unit Build:*
  

  
The Alpen 2 features a metal and plastic casing with similarities to the original Alpen. The entire build is made of a thin piece of aluminum with the addition of a plastic scroll wheel on the side along with the plastic LCD bezel and protector. It’s pretty much like the E17 exccept with the addition of the plastic scrollwheel and the lack of face buttons. 
  
FiiO has had metal scrollwheels in past devices, this makes the plastic wheel  an anomaly. The wedge protector going around it, and the scrollwheel itself was made of decent plastic. It doesn’t look like it will fall apart or crack, but its by no means as strong as the metal ones FiiO has used in the past. I would have preferred a tighter wheel and a metal build for this part; its a bit loose and doesn't warrant much confidence.
  
FiiO has gotten much better at designing efficient enclosures, but this means it no longer has the feeling of Thor's hammer. The original Alpen had a very bulky feel to it due to the enclosure. The Alpen 2 has a body that feels thinner than that of the original. This is most likely due to FiiO's ability to design and use space more efficiently and to cut down on costs. I don’t mind it, but it doesn't command the same weighty authority as the E17. This is weird as the E17K is only 2g lighter than the E17, but it’s what I feel about the device. It just doesn't feel as 'built' as the original.
  
The buttons and inputs on the Alpen 2 have the latest in FiiO’s engineering abilities. FiiO has, for the past few years, experimenting with types of 3.5mm plugs, buttons and combos that work for it. Their own Olympus has undergone revisions and seen the fruits of their labor. The E17K pretty much has a great median between a tight fitting plug and one that you can easily use without too much or too little force. The device pretty much just works and its great. To those that have used FiiO devices during 2011 and post, you’ll know what I’m talking about when I put emphasis on this point; the plugs were just so stiff back then.
  
I like what FiiO has done with the build. It's been heavilly streamlined, easier to use, and still like a stealthy obelisk. This allows the user to access and utilize the device quicker so that they can enjoy it more. They just need to 'metalfy' the volume control department and you'll have a happy panda. 
  
*Usability:*
  

  
The FiiO E17K has a weird but quite usable UI system. You rely soley on the scrollwheel to access the menus and scroll through them. Pressing it once while on the main menu will access a sub menu and pressing it again will bring you back to the main menu. To go back to the main user screen, you need to press the power button. The only exception with this rule is with the System settings menu. You need to use the power button to go back to the main menu as this option one features more than one sub menu. This system grows on you and actually works quite well once you get past the first learning day (aka break in period).
  
There are graphical glitches with the UI on the E17K. Sometimes the top status bar will not show up for a few seconds and other times, the battery charge indicator will freeze in place. Nothing major and it quickly resolves itself though.
  
*Clicks song* Lock...... *sighs* | You will get this repeatedly. Anytime you change the song, or when you restart audio playback (say you have nothing playing on the E17K for a while and then click on a youtube video), you will get the 'Lock' symbol on the screen of the E17K as it 'locks' onto the signal. Many people like to change the volume the moment they change the song. The good thing is that if there is already an audiostream playing into the E17K, it won't display the lock if you say start watching a Youtube video while listening to a song through your music player. It's only when changing songs in a dedicated music program or when restarting playback. I timed the Lock display symbol to be 3 seconds long, you can not change the volume with the device while this is happening. There is one exception to the lock rule though. If your audio file is stored in close proximity to each other on the computer drive, it will tend to not display this. This means I can typically go through an album without this problem, but switching between albums will give me the menace. 
  
The scrollwheel needs some massive fixes. Its looseness and how it physically operates leads to many problems. I believe that the scrollwheel works by it physically hitting a switch on the inside. The problem then is that scrolling the wheel too fast registers only as a single scroll as opposed to about 2/3 when you do it slowly. Imagine trying to raise the volume quickly by just quickly hitting the small wheel. Out of 60 levels, the screen will only go up or down by 1 if you are flicking the wheel quickly. This was absolutely annoying and infuriated me to no ends. It shouldn't take me this long to change the volume quickly. 
  
The E17K loses the ability to do Optical Toslink input (while it still has coaxial input). This to many, is a massive issue for using the E17K with their media centers. I’ve had many moments in the past where having a DAC with optical input would have helped lots and I can see why many are sad at the news. The Alpen 2 loses out on some of its swiss army capabilities for a more streamlined unit.
  
The FiiO E17K features a much better button and volume layout compared to the E17. Rather than volume buttons on the front of the device that made it a bit awkard at times, its now on the side with a safety wedge. The front only features two buttons that are self explanatory and everything else on the device is pretty much streamlined in terms of the amount of plugs there are. 
  
FiiO in Chinese is Fei Ao, which roughly translates to "the ability/will to fly" or a more literal one of "I believe I can fly". And Holy Tyll Hertsens, they did it. The E17K flies guys. No seriously, it does. One of the biggest usability qualms I had with the E17 is back on the E17K. Due to how popular it is as a desktop amp/DAC multi tool and the heavy devices, input cables, and headphone coils that are attached to this thing, this thing flies like a rocket. It has launched off my desk 5 times tonight alone. With so many heavy cables attached to it, a simple headphone cable falling from the table to the ground can take the Alpen 2 flying with it. This was a known (hilarious) issue with users of the original Alpen, and its back guys. FiiO has given us a very expensive table rocket. Oh goodness, my hardwood floor is getting dents in it. 
  
The E17K likes to cross streams. Any person worth their salt should know that this is a big no no;it violates a pre-determined social contract. When the FiiO E17K receives an AUX stream that is still 'playing music', then switching to USB or COAX input will still allow the user to hear that stream. The volume is extremely low on USB input and even lower on COAX input, but you can still hear the music lightly in the background. While the E17K and computer were connected and the unit set to USB input, I had a live AUX stream playing to the E17K through the input above. Even while playing music through USB and having it set there, you could still hear the AUX stream (albeit lightly). This only happens with a live AUX and not a live USB as changing the E17Ks input from USB to anything else disconnects it from the computer automatically. It's a bit sad that the E17K has this problem. A lot of people like to use the E17/K and leave stuff connected to it and just switch between inputs. Just a notice that for those people doing this, don't leave a live AUX stream when you go to other inputs. 
  
FiiO has made great strides in improving the functionality of the device in the physical realm. The E17K is one of the easiest devices to use compared to others with comparable feature sets. It's only downfall is the finicky scrollwheel for volume changing and the lack of Toslink input. I can ignore the lack of Toslink as the majority of devices with Toslink output also feature digital coaxial output. But a scrollwheel that only changes by +-1 when you scroll too fast is unacceptable. Now where's my bamboo? I'm getting a bit angry with the volume wheel. 
  
  
*Tech Ability:*
  

  
The E17K can be used as an independent amp through the line-in auxiliary jack on the top and as a dedicated DAC with the line out. This, along with its new DSD support give it some serious firepower additions to compete with the big boys. Whereas FiiO has traditionally relied on Wolfson DACs and Analog Devices operational amplifiers, they have since transitioned to using just Texas Instruments/Burr Brown for both the DAC and various op amps on the new E17K and their other units.
  

  
  
The loss of the optical input may be a weird thing for people as it is still S/PDIF like Coaxial input. This is due to coaxial input being something that the DAC can directly use whereas Toslink S/PDIF requires a signal converter addition that FiiO was not able to add.
  
The E17K no longer has the proprietary dock connector on the bottom as the E09K has not been updated since the E17 first launched. FiiO is planning, in the future, to just use the standard USB connector for a new dock. It is believed to be called the E09S. I guess S for SuperDuperCaliFrag (ok I'll stop)?
  
The E17K can work as an Android USB DAC with an USB OTG cable. This cable is not included with the E17Ks accessory pack. Surprising right!? Considering everything they 'do' include. But alas, the E17K does not OFFICIALLY support Android. It just so happens to be that FiiO was able to make it so that the E17K draws little to no (James said it now draws none) power when USB CHG is turned off. I was able to get it working with my OnePlus One right out of the box. 
  
For those wondering why they should get the E18 at all now that the E17K has the ability to work out of the box. The answer is that the E18 officially supports Android by being compliant in not drawing any power at all from the device. It also has buttons and a build style that fits stacking it to the big screened Android devices. The E17Ks side volume control and bulky box design makes it awkard to strap to a thin and much wider Android device. Comapre this to the slender E18 and a flat front facing volume control. You get the picture now. Also the E18 comes with all the accessories you may need and can function as a portable battery pack for your Android device. 





  
There are a lot of people that are still sad about the Toslink situation, but hey, turn that frown upside down. The E17K actually comes with new features the E17 never had and they are pretty awesome. It comes with an analog style digital potentiometer on the side, it is decked out in Texas Instruments/Burr Brown components, DSD support (let the nirvana happen), unofficial out of the box support as Android DAC (awesome right?), and a no longer proprietary dock for the new E09S. I guess I could have included cookies as something in that list, but hey, every toy that we audiophiles buy comes with free cookies that we bake in anticipation of its arrival! 




  
*Spec Sheet: *
  
 Click on the image below to enlarge
  
Please click here to be taken to FiiO E17Ks homepage.
  

  
  


  
*Sound Quality:*
  
The E17K has a warm sound mixed with a good soundstage and a fleding transparency (more on this later).
  
The mid-range of the E17K has a lot of timbre. It pretty much takes instruments and makes them sound fuller. Listening to U2’s “I’ll Go Crazy If I Don’t Go Crazy Tonight” and “Moment of Surrender” gave some of the warmest instrumentals I have heard yet. The instruments were slightly dulled off and weren’t as sharp as can be, but in exchange, they expressed much more flavor. In essence, I found the E17K more mellow than dynamically active. It’s a give and take situation.
There is a dark background to the E17K and it gives it a bit too much colour at times. Comparing the E17K to a few other devices and it was pretty obvious. The E17K had some more ‘oomph’ in vibrancy throughout the entire spectrum. Most call this added vibrancy that gives a feeling of a ‘deep well’ a dark background. I don’t have any opinions towards devices having this or not, but I prefer it on the more passive devices. It takes away from the transparency but it makes it easier to listen to more genres on.
  
The soundstage gives the mids a great boost in lifelikeness. FiiO’s devices rarely give as much soundstage as the E17K does which put it at a surprise to me. Listening to “Stairway to Heaven” was one of the best moments with the new Alpen. The vocals were right in front of me while the instruments were dancing across the stage.
  
The bass of the E17K is not especially tight, but it gives a very fun representation of the music when need be. I tried tracks of Country, Rock, Classical, and Hip Hop on the Alpen 2 and they all were done quite well. I like my bass to be fun and plentiful and thankfully the E17K delivers without going overboard.
  
The E17K doesn’t have a balanced sound signature. Balanced meaning that most of the frequency ranges are given near equal opportunity and potency. The E17 has almost a more sickle shaped balance of the ranges (although not nearly as extreme as the curve of a sickle) where the mids are given a slight regression while retaining a powerful bass. If you wanted a relatively equitable output, the E17K may not fit that. 
  
The E17K sports a fledging transparency that I can only describe as a low-tech addition of a higher end toolbox. Amps in the approx $150+ segment generally start introducing elements to their sound design that make them sound so much better than $70 units. This higher end toolbox includes elements of sonic design that caters to get more neutrality, a vibrancy that is just enough to keep transparency, and very fluid and seperate frequency ranges. The E17K has a low-end feature set of this higher end idea (another device that has this is the DacMagic XS). It essentially has the barebones idea that these dedicated amps have, but in a form that isn't as good as theres. Due to this, the E17K has a very colored take on music which reduces its ability to be transparent while using ideas that are found in very transparent devices.
  
*Sound Comparisons:*
  
Everybody probably is looking forward to this section so here it is!  I have the majority of FiiO devices, however I no longer own the FiiO E17. The last time I did was over two years ago and so I do not trust my memory on it.
  
PLEASE NOTE that many of these devices are in completely different price ranges. It’s no act of God that the FiiO E17K($150) beats the FiiO E11K($60) on sound quality for example. These are just sonic comparisons without a need for price.
  
Please click here to be taken to a spec comparison between the E17K, E18, and E07K.
  
  
vs FiiO X5 ($350)​ ​  
The X5 loses by a long shot. The FiiO X5 is much clearer, cleaner and gives you a quite analytical representation of the song. Some devices try for transparency (as if you aren’t listening to the device) through the clear and clean fashion. Sadly the X5 overdid it and left it a bit too sterile and sometimes harsh. The E17K on the other hand has a warm and very full sound to it. The E17K however does feature the overly vibrant background addition to pretty much everything that its own EQ can’t fix whereas the X5 doesn’t have this. Both devices support EQ (the X5 has more EQ control though). Despite that, I’ll take the E17K’s sound over the X5s any day because at this price point, I prefer a fun device.
 ​  
  
 ​ 
  
  
  
  
  
  
vs FiiO E18 ($160)​ ​  
The E18 is similar to the X5 in that it goes for a clean sound. It is much more transparent than the X5 and E17K in that it has many ‘pure’ elements to it that make it feel as if you aren’t listening to the device while retaining a clear mid range and a pumpy low end. The problem(or not) then with the E18 is that it is a bit airy in the upper mids. Many people love the airiness of the upper mid here, but to me it gets a bit too harsh at times. Purists will prefer the E18 more as it features no EQ options, and has a more transparent and clean sound whereas the E17K is more like a kid in the candy shop.
  
vs FiiO E12 ($130)​ ​  
  
The FiiO E12 is one of the most transparent devices FiiO has. People may disagree and say the E18 is, but like I said earlier, the E18 has a problem maintaining transparency across the board and thus receives a lower score on it from me. The E12 is not overly clean, clear, or boomy in any regards. It’s rather just a balanced amp that is the pinnacle of what FiiO has. The E12s balanced sound (compared to other FiiOs) puts it at one of my favorite units in terms of sound as its so decent across the board. The problem here is when you look at it from afar. Once you do, you’ll realize that the E12 are devoid of imaging, fullness and the neutrality that better amps are in the $150 amp-only price range. The E17K packs a lower end toolbox of sonic features generally found on those higher end amps with the neutralty and vibrancy I mentioned earlier. And it being a lower end toolbox is also the problem with the E17K compared to the E12. The E12 has the transparency the E17K doesn’t have, but the E12 misses out on the higher end featured toolbox that the E17K has (but with a lower quality variant of compared to other amps). Pick your poison.
  
 ​ vs FiiO E11K ($60)​ ​  
The E11K is like the little brother to the FiiO E17K in terms of sound. I found that while the E11K has a more clear sound than the old (very) boomy E11, it still had a problem with over vibrancy. Guess what this sounds like? Yep, the E17K. The comparison between the two would be that the E11K has a much more regressed mid range and a boomier low end. This contributes to a low score in transparency for the E11K compared to the much better E17K’s take on transparency by making the music fun to listen to. These are in completely different price points so keep that in mind that its pretty obvious the E17K is going to win.
  
*Conclusion:*
The FiiO E17K retains the ability to be a great multi-tooled unit like its predecessor. A few new usability qualms and the missing Toslink input however do put a damper on what it can do and what I would use it for. The E17K is without a doubt better than the old E17, but the problem is inherently that they belong in different timeframes. The E17 was so good because there was really nothing like it at the time, but now in 2015, there is plenty of competition. FiiO hasn’t really done any drastic improvements past DSD support and so they are relegated to just field the ‘common area’ of units that are coming out; it would have required FiiO to pull some serious magic to get the same hype power as in 2011.
  
Despite this, the E17K is one of the treats for the new year and I believe that it holds a great price to performance ratio for most people looking to get it.


----------



## jadehawk

Wow.. Excellent review. Thank you for your time, I placed a pre-order on the E17K.


----------



## cadamwil

Hmm, debating replacing my E17 with the new hotness....


----------



## leobigfield

@bowei006 Thanks for the detailed review. looking for E17k vs E10k comparison to decide my next purchase. Thanks a lot!


----------



## volly

leobigfield said:


> @bowei006
> Thanks for the detailed review. looking for E17k vs E10k comparison to decide my next purchase. Thanks a lot!




Looking forward to this comparison too! Great review bowie, had the original and loved it!


----------



## bowei006

volly said:


> Looking forward to this comparison too! Great review bowie, had the original and loved it!


 


leobigfield said:


> @bowei006 Thanks for the detailed review. looking for E17k vs E10k comparison to decide my next purchase. Thanks a lot!


 
  
 Thanks guys!
  
 I actually have the E10K sitting on the desk in front of me. 
  
 I'll give it an A/B go soon.


----------



## volly

Hey Bowie, I have an opportunity to pick one up for a decent price ($112 Aus).
  
 Thinking about pairing it up with an Asgard 2 for desktop use, you think the Dac would sound good enough?
  
 I'm currently running a Halide Devilsound dac at the moment but now I'm looking at something with more clarity and punch!


----------



## bowei006

volly said:


> Hey Bowie, I have an opportunity to pick one up for a decent price ($112 Aus).
> 
> Thinking about pairing it up with an Asgard 2 for desktop use, you think the Dac would sound good enough?
> 
> I'm currently running a Halide Devilsound dac at the moment but now I'm looking at something with more clarity and punch!


 
 Yes and no
  
 Yes if you just need a setup to work and do some decent listening
  
 But if you are already forking over the cash for the Asgard 2, you should be getting a proper desktop mounted DAC along with it
  
 The FiiO is a swiss army for a reason.
  
 It has a very fun sound, but misses the mark on a lot of the higher end components of 'transparency' that good amps can bring out.
  
 In essence: Yes, you could use 87 octane gasoline in that new Ferrari....but if you bought the Ferrari...you really should be using -super fancy fuel type- as it honestly does work better with those.


----------



## volly

Understood, thanks Bowie!


----------



## Peeko2

Great review, very well put together. Thanks for this.


----------



## KT66

Good pics here. http://m.fiio.net/en/products/38

So lock has gone, Usb still 96 and not 192, nice to see normal line out socket.


----------



## bowei006

kt66 said:


> Good pics here. http://m.fiio.net/en/products/38
> 
> So lock has gone, Usb still 96 and not 192, nice to see normal line out socket.


 
 Yep, I got my pics from there
  
 The E17 fixed the issue of screen burn in on the E7. The E17K took out the lock in favor of a better UI design of screen shutoff.
  
 The screen is only on for a bit before turning off pending inactivity in the controls (obviously the unit is still on until you turn it off)
  
 Certainly not bad. This, along with the side controls should/have reduced accidently changes to the system while in use.


----------



## White Lotus

I'm curious - 
  
 The dimensions of the E17K are smaller than the X5 - 
  
 But physically, how well would they stack?
  
 I'd be keen to buy one, just to pair with the X5... If it stacks nicely.


----------



## bowei006

white lotus said:


> I'm curious -
> 
> The dimensions of the E17K are smaller than the X5 -
> 
> ...


 
 I don't have the HS6 stacking kit.
  
 Most pictures feature the X5 stacked with E12/A but the kit should still work irregardless.
  
  
 X5 features a more clear sound sig. But messes up a lot on the quality of its transparency by being too harsh and clear whereas the E17K sports basic level high-end features but with a nice fun sound. 
  
  
 I would heavilly prefer having the sound of the E17K on the x5 yes 
  
 So much less fatiguing. The dark background on E17K works well for passive listening as well. 
  
 You lose a bit of detail...but I can dig it now that my ears wont fall off from long term X5 listening. 
  
  
  
  
  
 I'm curently doing AUX input on the E17K. Meaning using DAC of X5 and amps on the E17K. I like this sound more for passive listening (X5 has a more clear and forward sig) but its really a waste of money. 
  
 You should NOT drop $500 ($350 X5 and $150 E17K) for this....... I'm only doing it because you and others requested it and because I have these devices.* Don't waste your money stacking the E17K and X5. There are much better stacks you can do for $500.*
  
 Instead, stack a dedicated amp with the X5. The E17Ks cost goes into it being multi function, and not on its abilities seperately as an amp or DAC. Drop that $150 into maybe an ALO, Leckerton, headroom amp etc. You get the point.


----------



## White Lotus

Thanks very much for your response, excellent information! Really appreciate it.
  
 Very few amps have the excellent EQ capabilities of the E17K that us bassheads love..
  

  
 This is the main reason I was interested in pairing it with the X5.


----------



## bowei006

white lotus said:


> Thanks very much for your response, excellent information! Really appreciate it.
> 
> Very few amps have the excellent EQ capabilities of the E17K that us bassheads love..
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, the bass EQ is quite fun to play with. 
  
 It makes cans like the SRH440 sing. 
  
  
 Just spent a bit more time with the X5 and E17K
  
 If you have both and decide you want to stack it (only if you just have two for different purposes...dont buy them for the sole purpose of stacking), then you are going to need the HS6
  
  
 I've been stacking it with just bands right now. So terrible. The only way to stack it is with the bands covering the power or input button. Guess what happens? Yep...it turns off sometimes randomly or switches input. This is because I leave the stack with the X5 side face up...meaning the pressure is on the buttons on the other side.


----------



## volikovvv

Hi! Im newbie for this forum, im from Ukraine and this is my first post
 Waiting for comparsion E17K to E07K...
  
 Now im using: Xonar STX + Beyerdynamics DT 770 Pro 80ohm at home(which is actualy too bright at highs), and FIIO E07K(bought a week ago) + ATH-M50 at work. I found E07K with very interesting sound signature more preferable than STX(listened on m50, have no time to compare on DT770), but it lacks resolution, and my question, can E17K give to me more resolution than E07K? Comparing to stx resolution? 
  
 Im searching for device, which can replace STX cause its brightness at highs, and a little empty lows Perhaps universal device that could combine a resolution STX and interesting presentation Fiio?)
  
 In any case, whether it makes sense to sell E07K and E17K buy for DT770 and M50 in terms of sound quality? Features do not interest me, only wav and flac audio from pc and laptop, kernel streaming, asio...
  
 Sorry for my bad english...


----------



## Dany1

Will E17k be good for iem's such as Havi B3,TTPOD T1e ?


----------



## mdiogofs

This could be a stupid question but E17K alone sound on Oneplus One (OTG) is better than the Oneplus One connected at jack out to the E12A (using the OPO DAC and double amping) ?


----------



## bowei006

mdiogofs said:


> This could be a stupid question but E17K alone sound on Oneplus One (OTG) is better than the Oneplus One connected at jack out to the E12A (using the OPO DAC and double amping) ?


 
 Yes
  
 OPO amp is not very good.


----------



## rgwrjs

Very thorough and well written. Thank you for your time.


----------



## mdiogofs

So you think it's more worth buying an E17K than a E12A for the OPO?
  
 If you can please do a very brief comparison between the two options:
  
 OPO -> ( from OPO USB OTG out) E17K -> IEM
  
 OPO -> (from OPO Headphone jack out) E12A -> IEM
  
 Thanks!


----------



## wega03

I need an opinion,should i buy the e17k to stack with my galaxy note 4 or I should buy an x1 and use it with my e11k???


----------



## Dany1

Can you please compare it to Fiio e10k ?


----------



## KT66

A real shame it can't do 24/88 - that's a deal breaker for me as that's what I use when ripping LPs


----------



## bowei006

kt66 said:


> A real shame it can't do 24/88 - that's a deal breaker for me as that's what I use when ripping LPs


 
 I believe it does support it?
  
 up to 32bit with 96KHz unless you are talking about an official support
  
 I can't find documentation on full support. I can maybe test it later


----------



## dubstepnext

can the e17k be a DAC for a portable DAP?
And if so, how?
I understood it can only be a DAC for iPhones and PCs

Thanks a lot

Sent from my iPad


----------



## bowei006

dubstepnext said:


> can the e17k be a DAC for a portable DAP?
> And if so, how?
> I understood it can only be a DAC for iPhones and PCs
> 
> ...


 
  
 If the DAP has coaxial output then yes
  
 This is because the E17K has S/PDIF Digital Coaxial input. 
  
 Some DAPs like Colorfly C4 have Coaxial output
  
  
 But you really shouldn't be doing a DAP to E17K combo. The whole point of an audiophile DAP is to not do this
  
 The E17K also isn't a super luxury awesome DAC for you to ever consider doing such a rig. Coaxial output on DAPs is mainly used for the option of serving as a portable source to digital home equipment or to a users preference of a more more expensive portable DAC+amp


----------



## dubstepnext

bowei006 said:


> If the DAP has coaxial output then yes
> 
> This is because the E17K has S/PDIF Digital Coaxial input.
> 
> ...



I have an iBasso dx90- which portable amp+dac would be of higher quality that can support transferring digital sound into analog?
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## mdiogofs

Maybe just the Cayin C5 amp.


----------



## devnayak

Hey Nice review!!!

I am totally confused between E18 and E17k. My major concerns are 
1. Soundstage and Imaging
2. Sound Clarity
3. Bass performance

I will be using it mostly with my laptop and occasional mobile use and I own a pair of M50x (saving for a dt 990).


----------



## cranda58

Purchased this to use as a portable DAC with my Galaxy Note 4 using USB OTG. Will only work for one song, then sound completely cuts out. Any suggestions?


----------



## Oldandcurious

wega03 said:


> _I need an opinion,should i buy the e17k to stack with my galaxy note 4 or I should buy an x1 and use it with my e11k???_


 
 = = = = =
 I bought the E11K for my X3, primarily to improve the battery life. I also bought an extra E11K for my X1 for the same reason. The sound quality is definitely to my liking. Though on quiet listening - alone in my bedroom, the X3+E11K with my HD518, and setting to high gain when I feel like using my HD600 on this combo, sound a bit better.
  
 But when I at work or simply being out of the house, when am using my "portables" like the SR225e, or my HD239  or my IEMs (Fidue A63 and Soundmagic E30), the X1+E11K is *not *a step down compared to the X3+E11K.
  
 I am now waiting for the X3-II to hit this side of the planet. I plan to the get the E17K too out of curiosity


----------



## jadehawk

@cranda58 May I ask where did you purchase the OTG cable.. I have zero luck with the Galaxy S4 and the E17K...


----------



## cranda58

I'm using this one - purchased on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-5in-Micro-Host-Adapter/dp/B00B4GGW5Q


----------



## jadehawk

cranda58 said:


> I'm using this one - purchased on Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-5in-Micro-Host-Adapter/dp/B00B4GGW5Q


 
 Great just placed on order.. hope it works..


----------



## DanBa

cranda58 said:


> Purchased this to use as a portable DAC with my Galaxy Note 4 using USB OTG. Will only work for one song, then sound completely cuts out. Any suggestions?


 
  
 Your USB OTG adapter cable is probably malfunctioning.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/747491/fiio-e17k-alpen-2-announced-23-12-2014/285#post_11324128


----------



## wega03

oldandcurious said:


> = = = = =
> I bought the E11K for my X3, primarily to improve the battery life. I also bought an extra E11K for my X1 for the same reason. The sound quality is definitely to my liking. Though on quiet listening - alone in my bedroom, the X3+E11K with my HD518, and setting to high gain when I feel like using my HD600 on this combo, sound a bit better.
> 
> But when I at work or simply being out of the house, when am using my "portables" like the SR225e, or my HD239  or my IEMs (Fidue A63 and Soundmagic E30), the X1+E11K is *not* a step down compared to the X3+E11K.
> ...




I guess I have to sacrifice and buy the k17k and the x1 or maybe x3 ii


----------



## mahaqmi

Sorry for the noob question. I am confused. What is the difference between fiio e10k and fiio e17k? both of them are dac/amp right? I have an ath m50x. Does buying fiio e17k will improve the performance of my headphones??


----------



## bowei006

mahaqmi said:


> Sorry for the noob question. I am confused. What is the difference between fiio e10k and fiio e17k? both of them are dac/amp right? I have an ath m50x. Does buying fiio e17k will improve the performance of my headphones??


 
 The E10k is made for desktop use. It can't be used without a power source as it doesnt have one built in. 
  
 E17K is portable and has more I/O features.
  
 M50/x really doesb't need one of these


----------



## Insatiable One

How does this compare to the X3?
 I have a friend that is looking at getting started in HiFi.
 However, I am not sure what to recommend to him.
 He has a lot of music on his computer, but moving them to a micro SD is not really a problem either.
 So, the problem is not between choosing a portable setup with the X3 or a desktop setup with this new E17K.
 Before I recommend anything to her, I am considering several variables:
 Sound Quality, Versatility, Practicality (Ease of Use), and Build Quality.
 I know that the X3 may be a little better in terms of versatility because it can be a DAC and a portable DAP.
 However, the X3 is quite dated, and the E17k definitely wins in Build Quality.
 Not sure what is easier to use. Neither are intuitive.
 Sound quality is a big question. As the X3 is an old DAP, does the E17k surpass it in terms of SQ?
 I know that the E17k has a higher S/N ratio.
 The E17k may also have less noise and/or have a cleaner sound, but I'm not sure.
 There's a lot that you can do with the E17k.
 The X3 is also quite capable.
 The two are very similar in price now with the X3's lower price.
 Which one would be better and why?


----------



## bowei006

insatiable one said:


> How does this compare to the X3?
> I have a friend that is looking at getting started in HiFi.
> However, I am not sure what to recommend to him.
> He has a lot of music on his computer, but moving them to a micro SD is not really a problem either.
> ...


 
 What kind of headphones does he have. 
  
 If he has an M50 or such, there is really no point to it.


----------



## Insatiable One

bowei006 said:


> What kind of headphones does he have.
> 
> If he has an M50 or such, there is really no point to it.


 
 She has a Grado SR225.
 She's also thinking about getting a HiFiMAN HE-500 or HE-560 after hearing my HE-500.
 I am asking about the X3 because you have a comparison with the X5 and a coming up comparison to the X1, but nothing coming up for the X3.


----------



## bowei006

insatiable one said:


> She has a Grado SR225.
> She's also thinking about getting a HiFiMAN HE-500 or HE-560 after hearing my HE-500.
> I am asking about the X3 because you have a comparison with the X5 and a coming up comparison to the X1, but nothing coming up for the X3.


 
 She needs to first decide if she wants portable or desktop
  
 the Hifimans will for the most part (or should be) worn inside and used with desktop rigs.
  
 I would recommend looking at other companies like Aune, Schiit, Audinist, or JDS labs for some desktop rigs for her. 
  
 Hifiman has their own $150 tube amp which is not bad. throw in something like the Stoner Udac or another of your choice and it could work well


----------



## kloner

Hi, is it worth it to stack the e17k with x3 and the e17k as dac?


----------



## bowei006

kloner said:


> Hi, is it worth it to stack the e17k with x3 and the e17k as dac?


 
 Generally no.
  
 the E17K isn't that much more of an improvement
  
 It does improve on some things, but you generally want it to be worth your trouble to do a stack


----------



## RaintoSky

Can't wait for you to update the vs e10k  the two latest model


----------



## kloner

bowei006 said:


> Generally no.
> 
> the E17K isn't that much more of an improvement
> 
> It does improve on some things, but you generally want it to be worth your trouble to do a stack



Does the sound stage improve?


----------



## bowei006

kloner said:


> Does the sound stage improve?


 
 A tad bit but not as much as say with a HifiM8 or a JDS


----------



## GisleFoto

Can you please write a bit about the ¨stacks" you would've recommended (about $500)? Thanx in advance!


----------



## GisleFoto

I´m using this STACK: iPhone4S - L9 Cable - FiiO E11 - 3,5-3,5mm jack - FiiO E17 - B&W´s P7 (third set - my first two wasn't ok at all, but this is very dynamic). The iPhone´s amp & sound-quality in general has declined since the 4S. I´m absolutely aware about the sad fact that I only use the amps from the FiiO-products and NOT the decent DAC from the E17, but I think the sound-quality is very good (the P7 obviously got a significant influence,). BUT the combo of E11 & E17 are actually far better then I expected before I "stacked´em". Sounds like they're fulfilling each others strengths and weaknesses.
  
 Actually I thought about buying a X5 & try it with the E17, but I´m far from sure anymore after I read it exists lots of better combos within the $500 segment. Please give me some advises somebody)!
  
 BTW: I definitely without any degree of doubt get the absolutely bestthe absolutely best sound from my P7´s when I´m @ home and use the following combination: iMac 27 i7 - QED USB-cable - Cambridge Audio DacMagic +´s optical out to E17's SPDIF IN and finally the P7´s from the head-set port.
  
 I´ve tried lots of different set-ups, but this really take the fabulous potential from B&W´s first head-set with a huge potential.
  
 HighEndNorway ®


----------



## newbatthis

Apologies in advance if this has already been answered in the review (I'm terrible with this amp/dac jargon). I've gotten the k7xx off the latest drop and am searching for an amp solution. I primarily play music from my iPhone 6 and less often from my computer. Does the E17k work as both an amp AND dac for both portable and desktop setup? Because from what I understand so far its either a portable amp OR its a desktop dac.


----------



## bowei006

It is possible to use it as a portable DAC with Android and possibly iPhone.

I have ,including with others, been able to confirm that it works with Android.

I am unable to confirm Apple support. Please check the main thread


----------



## Blitzen26

Hello guys, I'm very new in this are, and this is my first post, I'm in the market for new DAC/AMP or AMP only, I will pair it mainly with my Phone Xperia Z, or maybe future FiiO X3, and using some IEMs and Headphone (Noble 3, ATH M50x, HD 558). Does E17K is a good pair, I'm confused on which one to pick between E17K and E12A, or is there any good combination under $200.


----------



## camillodi

Hello Bowie,
  
  


bowei006 said:


> I don't have the HS6 stacking kit.
> 
> Most pictures feature the X5 stacked with E12/A but the kit should still work irregardless.
> 
> ...


 
 Hello Bowie,
  
 This is a very good post. I´m new on this HIFI music thing and I thought that if I have a DAC and a AMP`is enough to have a better sound. I tried to hook up with my IPod in the AUX.. I just realized that there is no big changes, only the amp. With this connection, I´m having 48K 16 bits in the E17K. As I wasnt happy with this I wrote to FiiO. The answer was "The DAC will not work with iPod". After this I read a lot to understand that neither Ipod or Iphone FiiO can´t guarantee that will work perfect with the Camera USB kit. Based on all this I decided to buy a HIFI player, in this case a X5. I saw some pictures and think that a amp is needed. I started to think if it´s a good combination X5 and the E17K that I already have but after read what you wrote, I´m a bit lost

 Please in my case, do you have any suggestion, so I can start the real experience with my music ? 
  
 Thanks,
 Camillo


----------



## bowei006

camillodi said:


> Hello Bowie,
> 
> 
> Hello Bowie,
> ...


 
  
 Experiencing music doesn't start with a monetary push towards expensive gear. It starts with a love for music, an identification of how it could sound like, and a well budgeted investment towards the devices that may bring you it. 
  
 I would first start off with your headphones. A $600 portable DAP is in the field of Colorfly and some used Astell Kerns. This is really on for people that have a lot of money and some super nice desktop cans that they want to wear ceremonially around the house or at meets.
  
  
 for a portable DAP, look into some of the lower end Colorflys, hisound, and FiiO X3 2nd generation if you have say $200-$300 headphones. 
  
 But if you already have an iPod and didn't hear any big changes. Then perhaps it just is that it wasn't meant to be as you already have the unit.
  
 Do you like it when you plug it into the computer? (E17K) if it still sounds the same to you. Then you are lucky. You won't have to spend the money


----------



## afoongwl

Hi, any eta on the comparison with the e10k? I am considering between the e10k and the e17k for desktop use.


----------



## wega03

afoongwl said:


> Hi, any eta on the comparison with the e10k? I am considering between the e10k and the e17k for desktop use.




E17k let you deactivate the USB charge, so you don't damage the battery


----------



## afoongwl

wega03 said:


> E17k let you deactivate the USB charge, so you don't damage the battery


 
 So just to confirm. USB Charge off -> Uses power from USB and not charge the battery. It doesnt drain the battery at all when it is connected to the computer? I have the impression that in E17 that USB charge off means use device battery + dac input from PC. Has that changed in the E17k?


----------



## SpiritAfrica

So, I've been thinking of replacing my E17k with just a pure amp. Does anybody have any suggestions for a mainly neutral amp with some sub-bass and soundstage boost?


----------



## afoongwl

wega03 said:


> E17k let you deactivate the USB charge, so you don't damage the battery


 


afoongwl said:


> So just to confirm. USB Charge off -> Uses power from USB and not charge the battery. It doesnt drain the battery at all when it is connected to the computer? I have the impression that in E17 that USB charge off means use device battery + dac input from PC. Has that changed in the E17k?


 
  
 I have just tested this. It seems that USB charge off would drain the battery making it useless to disable it when using 24/7.


----------



## chantryrose

I have an iPod Classic (7th Gen, 160GB) + Sennheiser Momentum Over-Ear. Will E17k suit/boost my current set-up?


----------



## djnsmith7

chantryrose said:


> I have an iPod Classic (7th Gen, 160GB) + Sennheiser Momentum Over-Ear. Will E17k suit/boost my current set-up?


 
  
 I have an Ipod Classic (5th gen.) & I'm in the market for a portable Amp / DAC solution for the car.  Thinking about using the Fiio L11 with the E17K.  Would this work well?  
  
 I'm open to other suggestions if this wouldn't be a great fit.


----------



## TheNeonTiger

I have an E17K and the camera kit for iDevices that I am selling.  The E17K works wonderfully with Sennheiser Momentums, an iPhone 6 Plus, and the camera adapter.  It just doesn't suit my needs right now.  Unfortunately my wife tossed the box, so I can't send it back to Amazon.  PM me if you are interested the E17K and the camera adapter.


----------



## myemaildw

theneontiger said:


> I have an E17K and the camera kit for iDevices that I am selling.  The E17K works wonderfully with Sennheiser Momentums, an iPhone 6 Plus, and the camera adapter.  It just doesn't suit my needs right now.  Unfortunately my wife tossed the box, so I can't send it back to Amazon.  PM me if you are interested the E17K and the camera adapter.



how much?


----------



## Toshiro 17

Hi im new at this of the "Sound Quality" products and I just bought the ATH-M50X , they are amazing and i want to get all the juice i can get from them with a good AMP-DAC. 
  
 i cant decide between the FiiO E10 - E10K (not sure which one of these is better) or the FiiO E17K ALPEN 2
  
 can i have some good help here??


----------



## hEddy

@Toshiro 17 I have not tried the E10 or 10K at all. However some INITIAL impressions about my little experience with the E17K can be found in this post: http://www.head-fi.org/t/658673/yamaha-hph-mt220-thread-merged/1455#post_11791546
  
 They are the wonderful Yamaha MT 220, which have similar specifications as the ATH M50X (another can I briefly considered). The sound is supposed to be very different though - MT 220 is more studio like and more balanced vs the more Bass/V emphasis on the M50X. You can find some opinions about those in the thread too, if you care for it.
  
 I had very briefly considered the E10K, which too is supposed to have "good sound" for the money paid. However it is not portable and a device with a battery would often have cleaner power and less noise. Some posts on the matter out here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/658673/yamaha-hph-mt220-thread-merged/1425#post_11786497


----------



## samu

Some questions. I plan to have this together with Vmoda Boompro Mic, will it work with 4pins Aux? I mean the microphone.

 So.... it wont charging while using it as a computer DAC with USB input?


----------



## samu

I just bought a USB micro to micro for my Z1 Compact to be paired with E17K and it get the job done! Wow. 96k 24bit!  I telll you all fellas, this thing really awesome. By the way, I wonder why those number change? When I plugged it to my Asus X450JF it is written 48k 16 bit. I wonder why <-- newbie


----------



## Komatik

Does this thing work with Galaxy S4 and if so, will it kill the battery life? Also, it seems like a good fit with AKG K550? Don't need a lot of power, but the sound's been characterized as largely flat but with a bit of added warmth and more "there" or emotional, so to speak, which are areas the K550 could definitely stand to be nudged a bit towards.

 The phone compatibility is the primary concern here, though.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

komatik said:


> Does this thing work with Galaxy S4 and if so, will it kill the battery life? Also, it seems like a good fit with AKG K550? Don't need a lot of power, but the sound's been characterized as largely flat but with a bit of added warmth and more "there" or emotional, so to speak, which are areas the K550 could definitely stand to be nudged a bit towards.
> 
> 
> The phone compatibility is the primary concern here, though.




It may depend on the particular firmware used, but they should work together, maybe with all apps, or maybe only with players with explicit USB Audio support (HibyMusic is a good one).

It won't kill battery life, because you can turn off USB charging on the E17K so it won't drain your S4 trying to charge itself 

--Joe for FiiO


----------



## Komatik

Got it. Very raw initial impressions, from a hifi noob:
  
 Old setup: Laptop + AKG K550. Off the laptop's card, the K550s have a sound that feels spacious but not grand, analytical, a bit lacking in bass presence. You can hear everything but there's a distinct lack of punch to it, and the sound feels maybe a bit cold, clinical, controlled rather than emotional, warm and lively.
  
 The initial listen (Laptop=>FiiO=>K550)
  
 The first feeling listening to the E17K was claustrophobia. It felt like the previously spacious room was turned into a Japanese capsule hotel or something like that. A small closet with everything stuffed in my face. The bass was noticeably more forward, and I could make out a lot more details in the lower frequencies. It definitely felt like I'm not listening to just the music.
  
 More listening after a night's sleep:
 Things still feel like they're much closer, competing for less space, but the initial really congested feeling was probably just not used to the bass being this present. Bass still very much forward and sharp, distinct.
 Tinkering with settings, upping the gain from 6dB to 12dB feels like the sound gets considerably more life and presence, and the feeling of congestion lets off some. It's a good sound but very different from the one without and does feel a bit tiring compared to listening without the FiiO.


----------



## vomer

Komatik, surprised to hear your impressions of the E17K. When you are listening off the laptop is the Fiio saying 96K 24bit on its screen?


----------



## Komatik

No. I heard a couple guys at work talking about USB audio drivers or something, so maybe I should try those? I've just been listening to it plug and play.


----------



## Komatik

Installed the drivers. Says 96k 24bit now. Seems to sound better. Soundstage is still maybe a bit smaller, but the sound is easier to listen to and definitely has more life and bass power to it than without the FiiO. I think a lot of the initial claustrophobia was just the bass - without amplification you kind of just hear the timbre of the note, but not the drive from the bass, if that makes sense? And the drive takes a LOT of space.


----------



## vomer

Komatik, I didn't install drivers for mine, but I did have to choose audio output quality in Windows to get the Fiio to read 96K /24bit.
  
 The route I tried, and there may be a quicker way, is:
 Control Panel > Devices and Printers > Fiio USB DAC E17K > right click > Sound Settings > Playback > SPDIF Interface Fiio USB DAC E17K > Properties > Advanced > [drop down menu, choose] 2 channel, 16 bit, 96000Hz (Studio Quality) > Test. Apply, etc.
  
 Note that there are only five choices in the quality drop-down menu, all 16 bit, but choosing the last and best 96 option worked to change the E17K to 24bit.
  
 The device now switches on and says '48K 16bit', whether plugged into the laptop or not. But as soon as a sound source is played (Foobar, YouTube, etc), the display switches to '96K 24bit'.


----------



## samu

komatik said:


> No. I heard a couple guys at work talking about USB audio drivers or something, so maybe I should try those? I've just been listening to it plug and play.



No, it is 92k already by plug and play


----------



## samu

I have Buzzing problem recently, but not during playback. I use Aux input from my phone. But the buzzing stop whenever I hold the device (E17k), is it possible some electro static interference? Maybe someone can explain that?


----------



## ryangco11

Hi, I just bought the e17k and use it mainly on my desktop and i'm very happy with the sound quality and the significantly reduced noise. I want to use it as a portable DAC but i cant make it work with my zenfone 5 2gb version. I just want to ask you guys what is the cheapest portable DAP that i can pair with the e17k external DAC?


----------



## samu

It works with android, make sure the usb charging off and if you use mini to mini, try to switch the side from phone to fiio. Cheapest one perhaps fiio x1


----------



## frankie chan

I have Soul SL150, do I really need E17K?


----------



## bzzt

I'm planning on buying this as my very first DAC/Amp. I will be using it in these possible configurations
  
 A.) Portable: iPhone5 > E17K(amp section) > Dunu DN-2000
 B.) Portable: iPhone5 > Lightning > Apple Camera Kit > E17K(dac/amp combo) > Dunu DN-2000
 C.) Portable: iPhone5 > FiiO LOD > E17K(dac/amp combo) > Dunu DN-2000
 D.) Desktop: PC usb > E17K(dac/amp combo) > Philips Fidelio X2/Dunu DN-2000
  
 And I have some questions for the gurus here:
 Set up A.) will using E17K amp section for my IEM improve the sound? By how much?
 Set up B.) Is the DAC in E17K superior enough compared to iPhone 5 DAC that it's worth the hassle of additional camera kit cable, mess and cost?
 Set up C.) There's a rumor that FiiO Lightning LOD is in the works. This would be very convenient! Is it just rumors though or will it come to fruition in the near future?
 Set up D.) I haven't bought the X2 yet, anyone here have impressions with this pairing? Thanks
  
 Lastly, what are my other options that can cater to portable/desktop set up at this price point? The new FiiO Q1 seems to be promising too and amazing battery life. What about E10K and just ditch amping my portable set up? Am I better off using DAP and utilize its internal dac/amp instead like iBasso DX50, FiiO X3? So many questions! Thanks guys!


----------



## danbruski

Hello everyone. What a great forum.
  
 I have a setup/volume question.
  
 Here's my setup:
 Foobar -> Laptop -> USB output -> E17k -> line out -> Bravo Audio V2 tube headphone amp -> Grado SR80e (sometimes PortaPro)
  
 Foobar Output options:
 What's the difference between the WASAPI (event): SPDIF Interface (4-FiiO USB DAC E17k), and the DS:SPDIF Interface (4-FiiO USB DAC E17k).
  
 I do like the DSrimary Sound Driver as it allows more volume control from the laptop along with allowing other PC sounds to mix through, which is nice when I'm at work. But...likely not maximizing the audio capability of my system and FLAC files - even if I can't hear a difference, I like knowing I'm using my equipment to it's full potential  
  
 Also, when in SPDIF mode, the volume is quite high and the volume on the Bravo am needs to be way down, maybe around a 1 on a 1-10 volume scale with the Foobar volume set at around 5. 
 ?Is there a "better" sound profile from the Bravo tube amp when at higher gain? 
 ?Where do you guys set your volumes?, keeping in mind my use of E17k line-out disables any volume/gain function from the E17k
  
 One more PC setup question... 
 In my laptop settings for the SPDIF interface properties, the Controller Information calls out "4-FiiO USB DAC E17K (Generic USB Audio)"  does this look like it's using all the right drivers and such? When I look at the Driver settings, it does call out "FiiO USB DAC E17K", but the driver provider as "Micosoft" with a driver date of "7/12/2013" and it points to a bunch of drivers in C:\windows\system32\
 Does this look correct? 
  
 Thanks all for your assistance on any / all of these questions.


----------



## wuicho

Hi i just got a HifMan HE400i, I'm currently using a Mac Book Pro as a Source its sound very good, I use around 60% or 70% of the volume and its pretty loud, but if I go up the sound will get harsh and get very subtle background hiss noise 
  
 Thinking about the e17K for getting more juice in the bass and improve the in the overall SQ will the  FiiO Alpen 2 E-17K whit Output impedance <1.1 and 200mW @ 32 ohms will drive this headphones adequate?
  
 My other options are the Objective 2 or the FiiO E12 and give up the DAC from now
  
 Any ideas?


----------



## Brooko

E17K review posted  - http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-e17k-alpen-2-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier/reviews/15014


----------



## samu

I'm a newbie and be mindful regarding my question that may sound too stupid.
  
 E17K is a multi-tool in one DAC as well as Amp. There is a Line In/Line Out jack right in between the headphones jack and digital coaxial input. 
  
 So if I want to use it as an Amp, I can simply use an auxiliary cable going to the Line-in/Line-Out jack and voila! E17K is an amp, correct?
  
 My regular use is E17K as a DAC via USB, so what is the function of that Line-Out actually in this kind of scheme? Is it for an Amp? But E17K itself is an Amp as well right? If I use it as a DAC it does a double job as an amp, right? Or does it have any other meaning of using Line-out from E17K?
  
 If I plug in another Amp via Line-Out, so the sound signature of which one I will get? The new amp?
 Anyone want to answer my silly questions will be much appreciated


----------



## vomer

Hi Samu, think of the E17K as a DAC/amp for headphones, and a DAC for line out. For example, I use mine in between my laptop and headphones, or in between my laptop and hifi amp if I'm listening on the hifi speakers.
  
 In both situations, the E17K is doing digital-to-analogue conversion instead of the laptop's soundcard. That signal is then either amplified for my headphones, or sent direct at line level ("unamplified") to my hifi amp.
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## samu

vomer said:


> Hi Samu, think of the E17K as a DAC/amp for headphones, and a DAC for line out. For example, I use mine in between my laptop and headphones, or in between my laptop and hifi amp if I'm listening on the hifi speakers.
> 
> In both situations, the E17K is doing digital-to-analogue conversion instead of the laptop's soundcard. That signal is then either amplified for my headphones, or sent direct at line level ("unamplified") to my hifi amp.
> 
> Hope this helps.




So whats the difference between the line out and the headphone jack? Why does it sounds so different? What does that mean direct line level? 

I tried to use my E6 through Line Out and I notice it sounds a bit better, though. Is that something expected?


----------



## vomer

samu said:


> So whats the difference between the line out and the headphone jack? Why does it sounds so different? What does that mean direct line level?
> 
> I tried to use my E6 through Line Out and I notice it sounds a bit better, though. Is that something expected?


 

 'Line level' or 'line out' signals are similar voltages to 'headphone out'. But headphone outs are designed to provide more current, and line outs are designed to drive the higher impedance of say, an amp input. This makes a difference as to how each signal interacts with a headphone speaker.
  
 Not sure what you mean using your E6 through line out?
  
 Edit to add: if this conversation strays away from the E17K it would be best taken to the general help board.


----------



## samu

vomer said:


> 'Line level' or 'line out' signals are similar voltages to 'headphone out'. But headphone outs are designed to provide more current, and line outs are designed to drive the higher impedance of say, an amp input. This makes a difference as to how each signal interacts with a headphone speaker.
> 
> Not sure what you mean using your E6 through line out?
> 
> Edit to add: if this conversation strays away from the E17K it would be best taken to the general help board.




Ah ya right. Sorry about that. 
What I mean was using E17K as a DAC via usb and then connect it to E6 as amp through LineOut.


----------



## Brooko

samu said:


> Ah ya right. Sorry about that.
> What I mean was using E17K as a DAC via usb and then connect it to E6 as amp through LineOut.


 
  
 Why would you use the E6 though?  The E17K has a far better amp section which si also more powerful.  So why use the E6 at all?


----------



## vomer

brooko said:


> Why would you use the E6 though?  The E17K has a far better amp section which si also more powerful.  So why use the E6 at all?


 

 Beat me to it.


----------



## samu

Hahaha, i just playing around with my toys and see whats different, that's it.


----------



## serman005

samu said:


> Hahaha, i just playing around with my toys and see whats different, that's it.


 

 Oh, the joys of the audio pursuit...


----------



## vadergr

Anyone paired it with the fostex t50rp ?
Impressions?


----------



## Skullbox

Hi guys, Again, wanting some recommandations, from others users on Amp/Dac, for using with my combo. X3ii + Westone w4r.

E12a or E17k ?! What are the advantages from one and the others.

Thx!


----------



## maxnik

Fantastic review! Love comparison to other hardware!


----------



## serman005

Is anyone running the E17K with HD600? I'm thinking of getting an E17K but want to be sure it will drive the HD600. Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Mad Max

You'll want at least the E09 for HD600.  Something that draws its power from a wall outlet and not a battery or USB port.


----------



## nealh

I have a question is the a cable with a micro usb on one end and lightning connector on the other?
  
 I really hate to have to buy a lightning to usb adapter(the CCK from Apple).
  
 Thanks


----------



## apaar123

These vs fiio q1 vs fiio e10k vs e18 vse07k vs q1 vs schiit fulla? Which is the best?


----------



## vomer

Vs. the E07 which I had before, it's definitely worth the difference. One thing to be aware of if you are wanting to use an Android device as a source is that the E17K isn't designed to work with Android (according to Fiio) and may or may not work.
  
 The E17K didn't work with my previous Android 5 phone. I just upgraded to an Android 6 phone and have used it once with the E17K. It works and sounds good but its display only registers 48K / 16 bit which can be a sign it is working as an amp but not a DAC. It certainly sounded better than the phone, but I only had a limited time to listen so I need to check it out again. The Dragonfly Red and Black are also strong contenders in this price range, and do work with Android.


----------



## apaar123

This vs e12a vs e18? Which is the best?


----------



## apaar123

So it won't work with an android?


----------



## vomer

Other folk here have had it work, it may depend on the phone. On listening again I'm sure that on my new phone, a Vodafone Ultra 7 running Android 6.0 the Fiio is only acting as an amp.


----------



## apaar123

I have a lg g5. Should I buy this or lg g5 HiFi plus?


----------



## Mad Max

vomer said:


> Vs. the E07 which I had before, it's definitely worth the difference. One thing to be aware of if you are wanting to use an Android device as a source is that the E17K isn't designed to work with Android (according to Fiio) and may or may not work.
> 
> The E17K didn't work with my previous Android 5 phone. I just upgraded to an Android 6 phone and have used it once with the E17K. It works and sounds good but its display only registers 48K / 16 bit which can be a sign it is working as an amp but not a DAC. It certainly sounded better than the phone, but I only had a limited time to listen so I need to check it out again. The Dragonfly Red and Black are also strong contenders in this price range, and do work with Android.


 

 E07 isn't going to be hard to beat.  Its amplifier section is basically a slightly altered E05, which is junk.


----------



## apaar123

which dac chipset is present in it?


----------



## Mad Max

TI's PCM5102 DAC fed by SaviAudio's SA9027 USB receiver.


----------



## apaar123

mad max said:


> TI's PCM5102 DAC fed by SaviAudio's SA9027 USB receiver.


how does it compare to wm8740


----------



## Mad Max

Well, if my iBasso D7 (uses unbuffered WM8740 for line-out) is anything to go by versus the Meridian Explorer 1 & 2 (use unbuffered PCM5102) and FiiO E10k (PCM5102 + OPA1662 buffer) that I've heard in the past, 5102 delivers sick bass and an upfront, more controlled sound, WM8740 delivers a more laid-back, less controlled, and more natural and analogue-like sound.  I like 8740 better for the naturalness.  I wish it had 5102's bass, though.  E10k sounds a pinch more natural, and has a deeper soundstage due to the 1662 buffer, but the circuit design suffers from very noticeable crosstalk.


----------



## falex

apaar123 said:


> So it won't work with an android?


 
 I use mine with a LG G3 and a Nexus 9, worked right out of the box. Had to buy a usb otg cable first though.


----------



## superuser1

Hello members!
  
 this is my first post and i am relatively new to this. Please bear with me.
 i have just ordered the E17k and wanted to know your thoughts on using a 
 bluetooth receiver with this.
  
 1) What is the best way to connect from the bluetooth receiver to the E17k ? whether Line in or Coax.
 ( the bluetooth receiver has 3.5 mm as well as RCA out)
  
 2) Is there any other (better) way of achieving the same? (bluetooth audio will mostly be streamed from either my computer or my android device) I am aware usb OTG is available but i want to also have a bluetooth option available.
  
 thank you


----------



## TrantaLocked

Do you say the E12 is more transparent and balanced because of it's FR? Because the E12 has the more colored FR: http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k240/ofey_s/FiiO/SpectrumE12.png
  
 The entire spectrum is literally titled up towards the treble. The E17K is perfectly flat besides some .25 dB roll-off in the bass and treble, basically negligible. If you're talking about representing the headphone purely as the manufacturer intended, you're getting relatively colored sound with the E12 (unless that kind of bright FR is what headphone manufacturers use as a testing baseline?).


----------



## Brooko

trantalocked said:


> Do you say the E12 is more transparent and balanced because of it's FR? Because the E12 has the more colored FR: http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k240/ofey_s/FiiO/SpectrumE12.png
> 
> The entire spectrum is literally titled up towards the treble. The E17K is perfectly flat besides some .25 dB roll-off in the bass and treble, basically negligible. If you're talking about representing the headphone purely as the manufacturer intended, you're getting relatively colored sound with the E12 (unless that kind of bright FR is what headphone manufacturers use as a testing baseline?).


 
  
 Try this - adjust the volume at any frequency by 0.25 dB and see if you can tell the difference.  Saying that E12 is coloured because of a 0.25 dB change (which is basically inaudible - and especially so when listening to music) is a little misleading.


----------



## TrantaLocked

brooko said:


> Try this - adjust the volume at any frequency by 0.25 dB and see if you can tell the difference.  Saying that E12 is coloured because of a 0.25 dB change (which is basically inaudible - and especially so when listening to music) is a little misleading.


 
 You misread my post. The E17K is the one with the .25 db roll-off, not the E12. The _E12_ differential from bass to treble is over 1 db. Not only is there 1dB roll off in the bass, but the entire response is tilted upwards (which imo would have more of an effect on sound than a roll off effecting less of the FR with the same dB differential), bringing the total differential from extremes to about 1.5 dB. The image I included is for the E12. 
  
 The _E17K _is .25 dB rolled off bass and +.20 dB upper treble, which is a lot closer to negligible than what's happening with the E12. So for OP to say the E17K is colored and E12 neutral makes no sense to me because the E12 has a less neutral FR than the E17K. So I'm wondering if it's something other than FR that causes the E17K to sound colored relative to the E12, or if the reviewer just has a bias for what a neutral amp sounds like. Like, if you've always used bright amps during your life, you will associate an actually flat FR with warmth.
  
 Unless the industry standard testing amp for headphone manufacturers is a bright or rolled off in bass, I feel like an actually neutral amp is more neutral and represents the headphone sound more faithfully.


----------



## Brooko

In that case we agree (about the E17K) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I love mine, and have always regarded it pretty much as the epitomy of neutrality.


----------



## Ricecore

I've been looking around and do not have a completely clear answer.
  
 I've heard that the E10K have enough power to run 300Ohm headphones on. I would believe that these would be true for the E17K too, yes (Although both recommend 150 Ohms - any downsides to this?)? I plan on running HD650s with the E17K.


----------



## Brooko

The E17K has more than enough output for my HD600s and HD800S if that helps.


----------



## Ricecore

Yes it does. It is reassuring. Thank you very much!


----------



## gunkadoodah

Just A/B tested the Fiio Alpen 2 E17K against the Olympus 2 E10K...
  
*Usage:* Desktop computer via USB
*Source:* Ableton Live tracking / monitoring
*Headphones: *AKG Q701 at 62 ohm impedance
*Came from:* Weak headphone out on NI Komplete Audio 6 (I do believe the KA6 headphone out was designed for higher impedance headphones)
  
*Impression:*
 The E17K beats the E10K pretty easily. More distinct separation of frequencies, less muddy midbass. Even cranking the E10K up to max volume of 8, it left power and detail to be desired that the E17K delivered easily at around a volume of 33. Not sure why as my headphone impedance is smack in the middle of the E10K recommended range of 16-150 ohms, same as the E17K range.
  
 I don't understand the lingo so perhaps someone could enlighten us as to why this is. Anyway, happily sticking with the E17K.


----------



## mars13

How does this compares to Denon USB DA 300?


----------



## Mad Max

gunkadoodah said:


> Just A/B tested the Fiio Alpen 2 E17K against the Olympus 2 E10K...
> 
> *Usage:* Desktop computer via USB
> *Source:* Ableton Live tracking / monitoring
> ...


 
  
 If it is of any help, both E17k and E10k use rather somewhat hardware hardware.  E17k has a better USB receiver, plus battery power source, which beats USB power a bit in being cleaner.  Cleaner power = better sound, though a better source (in this case, the USB receiver) can also make a worthwhile difference.  Different LPF opamp for the PCM5102 DAC chip (OPA1662 in the E10k vs. OPA1622 in the E17k).  I wonder why they went with 1622 instead of sticking to 1662, which draws less current and thus would contribute to a bit more battery life.
 I tried a friend's E10k with my Schiit Wyrd between it and my computer.  Nice little unit, but the crosstalk got on my nerves (audible leakage of the left channel signal in the right and vice versa, creating a smaller soundstage and making sounds in the center seem a little compressed/squished).


----------



## superuser1

Could anyone suggest a short micro USB to micro USB to use with an Android phone. The current setup becomes too cumbersome.


----------



## vomer

I got a couple from hakshop.com.
  
 https://hakshop.com/products/micro-to-micro-otg


----------



## FanaticSankey

I have recently purchased the B&W P7 and am currently in love with it. I use it with my Alienware 15 R2 coupled with a FiiO A1. But, I heard from many reviews that the P7 fares well with different source and dac/amp combos. I would like to know what will be the best setup for me but within the $200 price.


----------



## rafaelreyes

hi, I'm having trouble trying to get a good amp/dac, first i had the Q1, i was trying to use it with my fostex t50rp mk3 but it wasn't loud enough, so i wanted to get a better sound, my question is, should i get the amp/dac combo or should i get a separate amp and dac? because im on a budget but want to get the better deal, im between getting the fiio k1 as a dac for my computer and the A5 (E11k) as amplifier for my phone and computer whenever i need it, or should i just get the e17k? which one is better as an amplifier? thank you .


----------



## nealh

What are you using as your source?
I have an iPhone 7 and use a Q1. At first I thought the Q1 did not have enough volume but then I realized the base setting for volume on my iPhone was set at 2 notches. When I set the iPhone 7 to a base volume of 50%, I can then use the volume dial on the Q1 to adjust to perfect level 

Don't forget about the hi and lo gain switch too.


----------



## rafaelreyes (May 27, 2017)

nealh said:


> What are you using as your source?
> I have an iPhone 7 and use a Q1. At first I thought the Q1 did not have enough volume but then I realized the base setting for volume on my iPhone was set at 2 notches. When I set the iPhone 7 to a base volume of 50%, I can then use the volume dial on the Q1 to adjust to perfect level
> 
> Don't forget about the hi and lo gain switch too.


I'm using an iPhone 6S  at 100% and I had the Q1's volume 100%  on high gain, and it sounded good with the T5RP's but i wanted a little more for some songs. Im using spotify but i download the songs on high quality. 
right now I'm having doubts about if i should buy DAC/amp combo or separately. I need a DAC for my computer since the aux output doesn't work.
my options since I'm in a budget are:
Fiio K1 + S.M.S.L. SAP-7.
Fiio K1 + Fiio A3 (E11K)
Fiio E17k.

the smsl sap 7 sound comes out very similar to the E11K, can barely tell the difference so pretty much i would go for the cheaper option there, but my doubt is when it comes to the E17k.
right now im using V-moda M100's which are easy to drive, but i want to get the T50RP's mk3. again in the future, but i want to have a powerful enough amp for those.
what do you think would be betteR? i returned the Q1 because it wasn't loud enough.

also if you know something better it would be awesome.


----------



## nealh

rafaelreyes said:


> I'm using an iPhone 6S  at 100% and I had the Q1's volume 100%  on high gain, and it sounded good with the T5RP's but i wanted a little more for some songs. Im using spotify but i download the songs on high quality.
> right now I'm having doubts about if i should buy DAC/amp combo or separately. I need a DAC for my computer since the aux output doesn't work.
> my options since I'm in a budget are:
> Fiio K1 + S.M.S.L. SAP-7.
> ...


Sorry I do not have answer for this.  I do not have a hard to drive headphone so I can't give a proper response, I had an E17K and I know the amp is better but not sure it gets that much louder.


----------



## rafaelreyes

nealh said:


> Sorry I do not have answer for this.  I do not have a hard to drive headphone so I can't give a proper response, I had an E17K and I know the amp is better but not sure it gets that much louder.


thanks for your help, i guess ill just take the risk and if it doesnt work ill just keed trying, thank you for your help though.


----------



## nealh

rafaelreyes said:


> thanks for your help, i guess ill just take the risk and if it doesnt work ill just keed trying, thank you for your help though.


I don't like music very loud and like the dial adjust that allows finer volume steps with the Q1

I never test very loud as I would not use that. Also my IEM are not "hard" to drive. 

The E17K does have 3 gain settings. The max as I recall is a bit greater than the Q1. As I said I'm pretty sure the amp has a bit more power. You can check the specs at FiiO website here
http://m.fiio.net/en/products/44/comparisons

Try to by from a place Amazon where u can return it. Also battery like is about 50% than Q1


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

rafaelreyes said:


> I'm using an iPhone 6S  at 100% and I had the Q1's volume 100%  on high gain, and it sounded good with the T5RP's but i wanted a little more for some songs. Im using spotify but i download the songs on high quality.
> right now I'm having doubts about if i should buy DAC/amp combo or separately. I need a DAC for my computer since the aux output doesn't work.
> my options since I'm in a budget are:
> Fiio K1 + S.M.S.L. SAP-7.
> ...



If you can expand a lil bit of your budget, xduoo xd-05 is great for its price. It is quite bulky though for portable use but still serve its purpose for being portable. Great for both portable and desktop use.  It sounds way better than e17k and can easily drive my hd6xx. I also compare it with my mojo. TBH, it surprised me on how well the xd05 compares to mojo.


----------



## maheeinfy

E17k is discontinued?


----------



## encoreAC

I hope not but it seems so.


----------

